# Solved: New CenturyLink modem/router Problem



## hale0 (Dec 11, 2012)

So I just received a new modem/router from CenturyLink (previously Embarq). It is a ZyXEL Pk5001Z and has both the modem and router together. Set up was pretty easy and everything worked fine except I have one computer connected to the Wifi and can't get any of the other computers connected via Wi-Fi. Currently I'm on the computer hooked up through a LAN port and it works fine. Right after I hooked up the modem the only changes I made were to the SSID and WPA2 password. My dad connected to the router and it asked for the WPS pin and he was able to connect.

When trying to connect on any other computer it asked for the WPA2 password but then after a few seconds it says it is unable to connect. After trying it a few times I figured that it was something to do with the WPS so I turned it off on the modem and it still didn't work. I also turned off the WPA2 and all security and it is the same thing. My fathers laptop is still connected perfectly fine and works as well as mine though the lan port. I've tried on multiple computer and phones and it is the same thing. I have everything setup exactly the same as on my dads laptop and it just won't connect.

IPconfig for my current computer on LAN. I'll add my dads to a post under this.

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Hales>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hales-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : PK5001Z

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : B6-39-E5-21-EA-77
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 94-39-E5-21-EA-77
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : PK5001Z
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR8151 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Con
troller (NDIS 6.20)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 14-DA-E9-CB-97-68
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::98be:c577:5423:4294%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.181(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, December 11, 2012 5:30:16 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, December 12, 2012 5:30:15 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 236247785
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-15-EC-BE-C2-14-DA-E9-CB-97-68

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
67.235.59.242
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{F5E765B2-3CB3-4EE5-9EB5-D0979ED3C07E}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{B9DC3D89-D38F-4D3A-A51B-94C65E148C2E}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:9d38:6ab8:1887:ef:bc13:bcf2(Prefer
red)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::1887:ef:bc13:bcf2%13(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.PK5001Z:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : PK5001Z
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.0.181%18(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
67.235.59.242
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## hale0 (Dec 11, 2012)

IPconfig for working Wi-fi laptop.

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Hale.Hale-PC>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hale-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : PK5001Z

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 76-1A-04-77-83-24
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetLink (TM) Gigabit Ethernet
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-26-2D-6C-A1-86
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : PK5001Z
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR5B93 Wireless Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 70-1A-04-77-83-24
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::c8eb:71db:1479:be2c%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.225(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, December 11, 2012 5:29:43 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, December 12, 2012 5:37:05 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 191896068
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-14-80-E6-3D-70-1A-04-77-83-24

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
67.235.59.242
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.PK5001Z:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : PK5001Z
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.0.225%20(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
67.235.59.242
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 14:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:9d38:953c:865:1b73:bc13:bcf2(Prefe
rred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::865:1b73:bc13:bcf2%19(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{27695414-18B6-496D-BDC1-7E1A54684B76}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{BF798310-44BD-471F-B916-6AEAC5E24285}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## hale0 (Dec 11, 2012)

Nevermind. It was because the modem/Router channel was set to "auto-detect" and 1. Apparently it needed to be set to basically any other channel.


----------

